# Please help, mom died



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have 5 new babies under one week old. The mother flew into window and died. Will dad feed the babies without her or do i have to take over ? Not sure what i should do or how long i should wait.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say I'm very sorry for your loss. Others with breeding experience I'm sure will be on soon and can better answer your question than me. Has the dad been assisting with the feedings?


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

he was doing most of the feeding but hasn't fed them in the last hour or so. he hasn't even gone in the nest.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is a handfeeding chart if you do have to hand feed: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18189


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm very sorry for such a tragic loss of your companion. I hope the babies will do well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

with 5 babies, you will likely have to assist feed to help dad. i'm sorry for your loss, i hope it gets better for everyone


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would definitely keep an eye on them...Once the oldest baby hits a week old Dad will spend more time out of the box because the babies can keep each other warm. You can assist feed to help take some of the stress off of Dad. He's also going to be depressed right now too because his mate died so it wouldn't hurt to add some vinegar to his water as well.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

What does vinegar do? And how much?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not sure why vinegar is being recommended. My best guess is that it's to help maintain his gut flora in good balance, because stress can let the bad organisms get out of control and cause problems. If that's the case, my preference would be to use probiotics instead, either Benebac or a bit of yogurt added to the diet. If you do use vinegar, the amount should be very small - a few drops per 8 ounces of water. I've never heard of excessive probiotics being an issue but excessive amounts of vinegar can cause problems, and with babies in the nest it's best to be extra cautious. 

When the babies get to be about a week old they require a LOT of food and it might be hard for a single parent to keep up with them. Rather than pulling the babies and completely taking over, you can co-parent/assist feed, taking the babies out occasionally for feeding and letting dad take care of them the rest of the time.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

In very sorry for your loss
It does seem that you need to help dad with his chicks as 5 babies for one dad is kinda hard
Again I am Extreamly sorry for your loss


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Dad stopped feeding the babies last week so i had to start feeding them myself. What a challenge it is to feed 5 babies let alone one that was 1 week old. Babies are doing good right now.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Dad must of given up on his chicks
Glad to hear babies are fine now


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

This is my 30 day old baby that I have been feeding since she was 3 days old. She still looks so small compared to her siblings. She doesn't have all her feathers yet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She looks really good. It may take her a while but eventually she will catch up to her siblings.


----------

